# E60 Issues



## Zero Cool SM (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey all,

I am driving a '04 545i with roughly 2000 miles on it. I have noticed that the rear drivers side door seems to creak or rattle occasionally. This occurs especially on rough terrain. If I open and close this door, it seems to subside temporarily, but will eventually return. The best I can describe the sound is it is like a new house settling. Anyone have any thoughts on what this may be before I go to my service people with it.

Thanks

ZC


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Try to figure out when it rattles. Does a hard right or left cause the creak? Is it temperature dependent? If it is real cold, sometime the leather will creak until it warms up and softens a bit. How about if the window is rolled up or down or partly cracked?

Have someone sit in back and see if they can pinpoint the noise source. I have to tell you that trying to discern the origin of a noise from the driver's seat can be very perplexing. I have been WAY off many times.

Do as much troubleshooting as you can so that you can tell the dealer specifically what to do. I fear you will get the "unable to reproduce" from the mechanic....

Chris


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Zero Cool SM said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am driving a '04 545i with roughly 2000 miles on it. I have noticed that the rear drivers side door seems to creak or rattle occasionally. This occurs especially on rough terrain. If I open and close this door, it seems to subside temporarily, but will eventually return. The best I can describe the sound is it is like a new house settling. Anyone have any thoughts on what this may be before I go to my service people with it.
> 
> ...


I've got 1200 miles on mine so far, and the only rattling is coming from my rear sunshade which is being replaced anyways since it sometimes sticks going up/down. As Chris indicated, you may want to check that the rear seat leather is not rubbing against the door panel. This happened occasionally in my E39, and after applying a coat of leather care to the area where the seat meets the door, the rattling stopped.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

I had a similar noise in my 530 which went completely away once the dealer tightened the rear door. I had taken the car to the dealer twice for this and got the dreaded "cannot reproduce the sound" respsonse. Then the mechanic basically said that's what I get for ordering the sports suspension and having low profile tires/17" wheels. I found this unacceptable for a 47K car and I took the mechanic to a spot I knew would produce the sound and reproduced it for them...it was promptly fixed.

If I have a similar situation, I will just take the mechanic on a ride the first time!

Kevin


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm so sorry to read of the problem you are having with your door. If you and your BMW center would like our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117, and mention Reference #200404405545 so that we can help you more efficiently. You can also email us through the Owners' Circle at www.bmwusa.com.

BMW NA Customer Relations and Services


----------

